# Another One Bites The Dust!



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

1-27-2010

Called this one in just at sunset. It was our 7th stand. My cousin took him at 142 yards with his .223 Would have let him come in closer and taken him with the shotty, but only had a couple more min of shooting light.

[attachment=0:32v00w4s]Fox1-27-10.jpg[/attachment:32v00w4s]


----------



## lamp_abi (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh good catch ! If I had the same I'd frame the photo and display it in my home. Hahaha !


----------

